# Nitecore Pro Box Q50 (Single 18650 @ 50W)



## Soprono (31/5/16)

Personally not a fan, I think we have many other better looking single 18650 mods.

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Nailedit77 (31/5/16)

Thats fugly....

Reactions: Agree 2


----------



## Greyz (31/5/16)

Sickboy77 said:


> Thats fugly....



It's like an ugly Presa lol

Reactions: Agree 1


----------



## Alex (31/5/16)

http://charger.nitecore.com/product/pro-box-q50


----------

